# Hello Kitty Nail Polish from Sephora (Silver Star and Night Sparkle)



## brandyboop (Jan 4, 2012)

I picked these up last night when I went to Sephora for my birthday beauty insider gift.  These were regularly $16 each, but I got them for $5!  My pics don't do them justice.  These polishes are gorgeous!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Jan 4, 2012)

gorgeous and so sparkly!! Love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered silver star online from sephora today and it was $5 too!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P276341&amp;categoryId=B70

Another $5 hello kitty polish

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P305401&amp;categoryId=B70

I was really bad today. I also ordered 5 polishes from zoya for their flash promo &amp; then went back to order 2 more.





  Hubby isn't going to be happy.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 4, 2012)

soooo cute...loove that silver polish!  thanks for posting-just ordered @ sephora!


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 4, 2012)

I love that red polish!  These are such a great deal!  I brought them to work and a co-worker had to paint her nails during her break!  lol



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered silver star online from sephora today and it was $5 too!
> 
> ...


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 4, 2012)

My pleasure!  I love to share deals!!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> soooo cute...loove that silver polish!  thanks for posting-just ordered @ sephora!


----------



## sallyt3315 (Jan 6, 2012)

HATE Hello Kitty, but love these colours!! Wow! Amazing glitter although I'm already depressed at the thought of having to take it off and how long that might take. But I'll definately check it out. Thanks for sharing, Brandy! 

I just bought Purple with a Purpose by OPI, and that's an amaaazing colour I don't want to take it off....


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sallyt3315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HATE Hello Kitty, but love these colours!! Wow! Amazing glitter although I'm already depressed at the thought of having to take it off and how long that might take. But I'll definately check it out. Thanks for sharing, Brandy!
> 
> I just bought Purple with a Purpose by OPI, and that's an amaaazing colour I don't want to take it off....


 FYI...it doesn't take long to take off (a couple of swipes for each nail), but I didn't use a top coat, so that might make a difference in the amount of time.  I'll have to check out that OPI color...since I looooove purples.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are defo blingy and pretty!! Can you let us know how it came off, when you take it off? Thankies!!


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are defo blingy and pretty!! Can you let us know how it came off, when you take it off? Thankies!!



I'll do a short little video tonight to show how easily it comes off my nails and post it on here.  I also read somewhere that Wet N Wild has a shade similar to it? I'll try to find something on that and post it here for anyone that is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is just the cutest nail polish bottle EVER!!!


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay, I have been fighting to get a video loaded that I took with my phone, but it states that the file is not supported.  So here's the short of it, use a base coat for best removal use.  If not, then it is a pain in the behind to get the silver star one off.  I usually use a base coat, but on one nail I didn't and it was extremely hard to remove.  As for night sparkle, it was easy either way, although there was some staining on the non-base coated nail.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is a blog that shows the WnW nail polish that is a close dupe for the Hello Kitty Silver Star:http://www.dizzynails.com/2011/10/ice-ice-baby.html 

It's the WnW Coloicon Diamonds in the Rough

I hope that helps for anyone interested but that can't order or get to a Sephora for the Silver Star one.  I have not managed to find a supposed dupe for the Night Sparkle.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll pass. The colors are great but because it's in a Hello Kitty bottle my youngest daughter will swipe these polishes (she's a HK freak).


----------



## giagiammm (Jan 8, 2012)

I like thE dark one. How much were they


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *giagiammm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like thE dark one. How much were they


 They were $5 each at the Sephora store.  Another lady posted that they were $5 at Sephora.com, as well.


----------



## katana (Jan 10, 2012)

The bottles are so cute!! I would get them just for that!

The colours are pretty too though.


----------



## Souly (Jan 11, 2012)

They have silver star, night sparkle, gold sparkle &amp; red sparkle online for $5 each


----------



## KitaRei (Jan 18, 2012)

I got Night Sparkle on sale too.  I love it!


----------

